# Message récalcitrant, fichier ".swf"



## Djin27 (5 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à toutes, à tous;

Voilà, j'aurai besoin de votre expertise concernant un message qui survient assez régulièrement (tous les deux ou trois clics) et sur certains sites.
Il ressemble à ça:
"Vous avez choisi d'ouvrir (alors que je n'ai rien choisi du tout!!!) 120-600.swf qui est un fichier de type : Fichier SWF à partir de : http://imgext.spartoo.com"
Je ne connais pas ce site et ce message survient assez régulièrement, ce qui est plutôt pénible. Est-ce déjà arrivé pour l'un(e) d'entre vous? Y a-t-il moyen de s'en débarrasser?
Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## pascalformac (5 Septembre 2009)

bonjour

donner des precisions sur 
"régulièrement (tous les deux ou trois clics) et sur certains sites"

quels sites ( donner les url)

en tous cas ca semble un script present sur  ces sites
( équivalent aux pop up non demandés)

et ca te fait ca sur tous les navigateurs?
-
A examiner


----------



## Djin27 (5 Septembre 2009)

Les sites sont (pour l'instant) Rue 89 et un site de santé (http://www.01sante.com/xoops/modules/icontent/index.php?page=150) ; le message apparait à chaque fois que je clic sur un lien et qu'une nouvelle page apparait. C'est parfois assez pénible de faire disparaitre cette fenêtre qui survient systématiquement.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h55 ----------

Pour les navigateurs, c'est uniquement sur Firefox


----------



## pascalformac (5 Septembre 2009)

firefox avec des extensions bloquantes de trucs?
(genre adblock adblock plus)

en ce cas tu reregles pour que 
-soit ca bloque pas 
-soit que ca ne te donne pas un message à chaque fois


----------



## Le docteur (5 Septembre 2009)

Une pub flash qui ne passe pas sur ta configuration et qui emm le monde
Personnellement je conseillerais un adblock comme ça tu te débarasses de ces conneries effectivement.
Dans Safari tu as bien coché «*bloquer les fenêtres surgissantes*» dans le menu Safari.
Si oui reste effectivement firefox ou linstallation de Safari Adblock (en faisant pomme-i sur licone de Safari et en cochant loption 32 bits, sinon Adblock ne marchera pas pour linstant).

Aurais-tu mis à jour ton plugin flash ???


----------



## Djin27 (5 Septembre 2009)

Je viens d'installer adblock sur Firefox... Wait and see, et surtout merci pour votre réactivité!!! Mac generation, un site bien sur tout rapport qui gagne à connu!!!


----------

